# 7.0 release with Samba 3.3



## rickavner (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have a FreeBSD machine running 7.0 release with Samba 3.3 installed. A remote file system from external storage server is attached to my machine using "mount_smbfs".

I shared directories from both native and remote file system on my machine using samba.

The shares inside native file system are accessible from Windows client properly. However shares inside remote file system (smbfs) is not accessible.

Command used to mount remote file system is

```
mount_smbfs -I <external_storage_server> //<user>@<external_storage_server>/<share_name> <mount_point>
```

Configuration in smb.conf 

```
[global]
        security = share
        browseable = yes
        username map = /usr/local/etc/smbusers
        wide links = no
        map to guest = bad user
        guest account = nobody
        null passwords = true
        log level = 2
        disable spoolss = yes
        locking = no
        blocking locks = no
        oplocks = no
        level2 oplocks = no
        kernel oplocks = no
        unix extensions = no
 
[Share Name]
        path = <mount_point>
        user = share
        read only = No
        guest only = Yes
        guest ok = Yes
        browseable = Yes
```

Any help or suggestion will be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 8, 2011)

Check the permission of the shared directory. I've tested with your configuration and command, it worked fine here.


----------



## rickavner (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi sixtydoses,

Can you please tell me which version of FreeBSD and Samba you are using?
The permission of the shared directory is set to 777

Thanks


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 8, 2011)

Tested on FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE, with samba34-3.4.9_2 (because I noticed the tag for this post is samba34). Forgot to mention that username map option has never really worked for me. I just add samba users with smbpasswd.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2011)

@sixtydoses - note that this thread was removed from an already solved and unrelated topic about Samba. That other topic may have had tags that are not applicable to this new problem.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 8, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> @sixtydoses - note that this thread was removed from an already solved and unrelated topic about Samba. That other topic may have had tags that are not applicable to this new problem.



Yea, I just realized that. Thanks.

@rickavner - Btw samba 3.3 is no longer in ports tree. You might want to consider updating your installed ports (and also your FreeBSD, since it is already EOL).


----------



## rickavner (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi sixtydoses,

Thanks for the information. Yes I am also thinking about updating my samba and FreeBSD. Will update you on the progress.

Thanks again.


----------



## rickavner (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi sixtydoses,

I tried with FreeBSD 8.2 and Samba 3.4, still facing the same issue. Could you please share me your smb.conf configurations (both global and user share sections)?

Thanks.


----------



## rickavner (Mar 17, 2011)

Also what are options you have selected while installing Samba? In my case I have selected only "CUPS" and "WINBIND"


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 17, 2011)

I used your configuration for testing. So it's almost the same, except that I added a samba user using the smbpasswd command since the 'username map' option doesn't seem to have any effect. I normally use the 'valid users' option in my samba configuration to specify users who can access the shared directory. If you still have the problem, probably you can try to change the 'security' option under your global section from 'share' to 'user'.


```
[global]
        security = share
        browseable = yes
        username map = /usr/local/etc/smbusers
        wide links = no
        map to guest = bad user
        guest account = nobody
        null passwords = true
        log level = 2
        disable spoolss = yes
        locking = no
        blocking locks = no
        oplocks = no
        level2 oplocks = no
        kernel oplocks = no
        unix extensions = no
 
[test]
        path = /home/dot/test
        user = share
        read only = No
        guest only = Yes
        guest ok = Yes
        browseable = Yes
        writable = yes
```

My samba options:

```
_OPTIONS_READ=samba34-3.4.9_2
WITHOUT_LDAP=true
WITHOUT_ADS=true
WITH_CUPS=true
WITH_WINBIND=true
WITHOUT_SWAT=true
WITHOUT_ACL_SUPPORT=true
WITHOUT_AIO_SUPPORT=true
WITHOUT_FAM_SUPPORT=true
WITHOUT_SYSLOG=true
WITHOUT_QUOTAS=true
WITHOUT_UTMP=true
WITHOUT_PAM_SMBPASS=true
WITHOUT_DNSUPDATE=true
WITHOUT_AVAHI=true
WITHOUT_EXP_MODULES=true
WITH_POPT=true
WITHOUT_MAX_DEBUG=true
WITHOUT_SMBTORTURE=true
```


----------



## rickavner (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,

Still having no luck 

Just one more confirmation whether your shared path (/home/dot/test) is a native directory or mounted remote file system?

Thanks.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, /home/dot/test is a native directory. It works as well if I were to mount a nfs or a smbfs shared path.


----------

